# D&D General Lego Dungeons & Dragons Contest Winner Announced!



## darjr

Winner Announcement - 50 YEARS OF DUNGEONS & DRAGONS!
					

We know who made the Fan Vote, but who has had their entry selected to become one of the next LEGO Ideas sets?!  After hundreds of entries and an ...




					ideas.lego.com


----------



## darjr

Lego just announced the winner for the #lego #dungeonsanddragons contest:









						Winner Announcement - 50 YEARS OF DUNGEONS & DRAGONS!
					

We know who made the Fan Vote, but who has had their entry selected to become one of the next LEGO Ideas sets?!  After hundreds of entries and an ...




					ideas.lego.com
				




Raznag (@Raznag@chirp.enworld.org)


----------



## Stormonu

Oh, with a little bit of change-up that could be “Sturm’s Last Stand”





Sound like this will eventually be made into a kit you can purchase and put together yourself?


----------



## Alzrius

Congratulations BoltBuilds! Except of course now you have to report on your future earnings to WotC, pay them royalties if you make enough, and they can use your design in a worldwide, perpetual, royalty-free, irrevocable license on their own without having to pay you. 

(I kid, obviously...too soon?)


----------



## Ruin Explorer

Alzrius said:


> Congratulations BoltBuilds! Except of course now you have to report on your future earnings to WotC, pay them royalties if you make enough, and they can use your design in a worldwide, perpetual, royalty-free, irrevocable license on their own without having to pay you.
> 
> (I kid, obviously...too soon?)



Hasbro vs. Lego would be some Kaiju fight stuff. They have pretty similar turnovers.


----------



## Lidgar

Ruin Explorer said:


> Hasbro vs. Lego would be some Kaiju fight stuff. They have pretty similar turnovers.



Could we throw Epic Games/Fortnite and Disney into the Octagon as well? Its an IP bonanza!

More seriously, this was the one I was hoping would win - so great to see. My son is an avid Lego builder, so looking forward to this release.


----------



## Ruin Explorer

Lidgar said:


> Could we throw Epic Games/Fortnite and Disney into the Octagon as well? Its an IP bonanza!



Epic is about the same size as those two but Disney is 10x bigger than any of them. So it might be a little unfair.


----------



## wicked cool

Really cool looking


----------



## darjr

Winning LEGO Ideas D&D project is miniature adventure
					

Of course the LEGO D&D set will have a tavern. It must. There’s also a dungeon and a dragon.




					fullmoonstorytelling.com


----------



## Juomari Veren

Stormonu said:


> Sound like this will eventually be made into a kit you can purchase and put together yourself?



Correct! LEGO Ideas is a platform through which people can design sets, even ones based on IPs, vote for them as a community, and if there's enough traction, LEGO will either make the set (if it's wholly original or detached from any copyright or trademark) or reach out to whoever owns or operates the associated property to see if they can attain the rights to do so. It's spawned many a set, some of which are already medieval/fantasy-themed, but this was a direct collaboration with Hasbro/WoTC to make a set that could be branded as an official D&D LEGO set.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

I wonder if we could see later LEGO version of other Hasbro franchises. Maybe Star-Frontiers. Gamma World maybe but the firearms should be laser canons. The castle of Raveloft shouldn't be impossible, only very expensive. Spelljammer would be a good option, even an animated show and some kid-friendly videogame.

M.A.S.K, Robotix or Visionaries? there would be some doubts.


----------



## MoonSong

3000 pieces? This will likely cost a thousand dollars.


----------



## FormerLurker

MoonSong said:


> 3000 pieces? This will likely cost a thousand dollars.



The Daily Bugle set is 3772 pieces and costs $349.99.


----------



## FormerLurker

I'm disappointed by this and even more sad I didn't finish my entry. (Needed 2-3 more days.) 
This is just generic and seems like it got the most votes because it's the biggest and most dramatic, not because it best represents D&D. That could be a dragon from any fantasy world; it feels generic. 

I was personally hoping for the dice rolling tower, as that at least would have a place at the table.


----------



## MoonSong

FormerLurker said:


> The Daily Bugle set is 3772 pieces and costs $349.99.



The mtg anniversarysetwasathoudand dollats


----------



## FormerLurker

MoonSong said:


> The mtg anniversarysetwasathoudand dollats



Which was a limited edition set done by WotC and not Lego. 
_And _cards are easy to do limited as they're just cardboard. _And _they were recycling art. _And _a Lego set has to sell enough to offset the cost of molds and production design. 

They can't charge the same as the 75192 Millennium Falcon with under half as many pieces and not expect fans to rebel & protest.


----------



## Umbran

Alzrius said:


> (I kid, obviously...too soon?)




Yeah, kinda.  Let people enjoy some things untainted by that issue, hm?


----------



## MoonSong

FormerLurker said:


> Which was a limited edition set done by WotC and not Lego.
> _And _cards are easy to do limited as they're just cardboard. _And _they were recycling art. _And _a Lego set has to sell enough to offset the cost of molds and production design.



You're right. Two thousand dollars.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

FormerLurker said:


> The Daily Bugle set is 3772 pieces and costs $349.99.



A lot of the cost of Lego sets is the cost of the licence. A Lego City set with a similar number of pieces is about half as much.


----------



## FormerLurker

Paul Farquhar said:


> A lot of the cost of Lego sets is the cost of the licence. A Lego City set with a similar number of pieces is about half as much.



Which is why I picked that set, as D&D is also licensed.


----------



## LordEntrails

LuisCarlos17f said:


> I wonder if we could see later LEGO version of other Hasbro franchises. Maybe Star-Frontiers. Gamma World maybe but the firearms should be laser canons. The castle of Raveloft shouldn't be impossible, only very expensive. Spelljammer would be a good option, even an animated show and some kid-friendly videogame.
> 
> M.A.S.K, Robotix or Visionaries? there would be some doubts.



Anyone at anytime can submit a model via Lego Ideas. If it gets enough support, then it gets made. Of course, those specific ideas of yours will require licenses, but if it's popular enough, I'm sure they will go to the expense.

But, this contest was a special collaboration, so the license stuff was already worked out.


FormerLurker said:


> _And _a Lego set has to sell enough to offset the cost of molds and production design.



Usually these don't require any custom molds. Part of Lego Ideas is using the existing brick designs to create cool new things. Did this design require any new bricks? (Was such even allowed in this competition?)


----------



## FormerLurker

LordEntrails said:


> Anyone at anytime can submit a model via Lego Ideas. If it gets enough support, then it gets made. Of course, those specific ideas of yours will require licenses, but if it's popular enough, I'm sure they will go to the expense.



Not really. 
Your set _can_ get made, but probably won't. Lots of sets make it past the 10,000 user requirement, but not all make it to the Review phase, and of those picked for that, not all win.
In 2021 there were 57 possible sets, and something like 41 sets were reviewed but only two are guaranteed. And only a couple were approved in 2020. 



LordEntrails said:


> Usually these don't require any custom molds. Part of Lego Ideas is using the existing brick designs to create cool new things. Did this design require any new bricks? (Was such even allowed in this competition?)



I don't believe so, and most Ideas sets are required to only use existing blocks. But when they actually do the final model new blocks and sculpts do slip in.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

Of course the key is the licence. If Hasbro is interested into future acquisitions, what company could be the next target? Even they tried a merger with Mattel.


----------



## Paul Farquhar

All the bricks look standard, but I can see see WotC wanting tweaks to the dragon to make it more consistent with Monster Manual designs (is it green with red wings?)

Also, what if bricks are from another licence? Isn't that Thor's helmet I see?


----------

